# The start of something bigger!



## WpgNorm (Jan 27, 2010)

This is my home theatre room, 15'x10' room in basement. Pictured is the armchair, futon pushed aside for movie watching (alone!)

The TV is a Toshiba rear projection, 55", recieved as birthday gift from wife. Can't upgrade until this craps out, can't hurt the wife's feelings. Yamaha 5063 7.1 channel HD reciever, Sony BDPS350, Motorola HD cable box. Front speakers Paradigm Titan (father in law gave to my wife for home stereo, stolen for home theatre hahahaha) awesome speakers. Dalquist centre, surrounds and subwoofer. Looking to upgrade the centre and sub soon.

Looking to include some real movie theatre seating (4) and accoustical treatments, i.e. panels, drapes, and movie theatre posters, popcorn machine, beer fridge.....oh the dreams....not alot of money though.

We just moved into the house in '09, haven't done much down there until we're really settled and ahead of the game before upgrading and renos. Please share your thoughts or ideas. 

Norm


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Not shabby man. The TV is a 56", Great picture. You need a couch, love seat as a minimum for the wife to enjoy WITH you. Cheap curtains from Wal-Mart will do WONDERS for the overall sound quality.


----------



## WpgNorm (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll check walmart for the drapes, if not...fabric city. I need to pick up some felt to repair my poker table anyway. DIY accoustic panels for spaces between surrounds. Also, I got a zero gravity lawn chair for fathers day, awesome chair..brought inside and now serves as my movie chair....my wife says we should get four of them, her and my daughters always want to sit in it.


----------



## Spock (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello,

Not sure if you ever found the drapes you are looking for, but in case you haven't, I wanted to give you this link. We got these (black) and could not be happier with them. They block out the light and are a great heavy weight. You can see how they look in my DIY thread.

Currently it looks like they are out of black, but they will get them back in. You can not beat the price!

Link to Curtains on Amazon


----------

